# Hens gone wild



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One of my red leghorns has an suspiciously peeping butt. 
How many do you think she has under her? 
I have 2 blue australorps setting as well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooo, I don't know. But it sounds exciting!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cool! I've want to hatch some chicks as well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds fun!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Awwwwwe. I would love my girls to go broody. So exciting


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my Buff mix has gone broody, she just needed some help with privacy, it is exciting!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The red leghorn has 3 mobile chicks and 1 I've been helping over the last several hours. It's about half hatched now. 
I'll get pictures when they get up again. 
Two blues are setting well and the exchequer leghorn is looking suspicious today.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I managed to get the late comer out safely after several hours of simulated hatching slowly slowly taking tiny bits of shell. It is drying under mom right now. Looks like it might be a blue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is cool you could save it.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Aww congrats on the broody! 

Recently we had 4 broody hens, and one broody turkey; but only 3 nest boxes. So for awhile there was a hen in one box, two hens in another, and in the third one there was one hen with the turkey hen sitting on her.


----------

